
Fire a software engineer for working on side projects during office hours? - jchin
https://www.quora.com/Should-I-fire-a-software-engineer-for-always-working-on-his-side-projects-during-office-hours?share=1
======
hermitdev
The author lost me. TL;DR; it depends on the contract. If you're paying for
9am-5pm and they're working on other projects during that time you've not
approved, yes. If they're doing other work outside of work hours, it depends
on the contract. If they're hourly/contractual and billing your for hours to
work on projects you've not approved, yes. I've worked for companies, although
stipulating a 9-5 work period stated that they owned all works created by me,
unless otherwise cleared by legal (very common in finance). I had to ahead of
time have clearance on any FOSS contributions by legal. It was a pain in the
ass and net result was I didn't bother unless there was a critical isuse.

